# Medical Checkup from USA



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

Folks from USA I need your input. I am planning to get the medical check up done. Now as you all might know that none of the medical centers in USA have ehealth facility which means that the results needs to be mailed out. Now the medical centre that I have decided to go to has the facility to send the reports to either to Washington (not sure to whom it goes to in Washington and the process after that) or send to Australia.

What are your experiences? Is one preferred over the other (mailing to Washington or Australia) please suggest.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello.
In my experience, the medical facility should know where to send it. In my case, it was dependent in the specific visa I applied for. You might to check out immi.gov.au to search if the specific visa you are applying for is requesting your medicals to be sent to a specific location.


----------



## onlyassignments (Aug 22, 2011)

I live in virginia, very close to washington D.C. but mine was sent to australia. I didn't know that there was an option to send to washington as well.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, they ask you at the doctor's office if to Sydney or DC. I told them Sydney because that's what the pdf states, plus I heard that only marriage and partner medicals go to DC (not sure if the latter is altogether true, though)

The process is kind of lengthy. Not only do they take a few days for the lab results to come back, but then they mail out the whole thing to Sydney, taking about 2 to 3 days. (They mail them out express mail and you can get a tracking number). But then here's where the real delay is: Your medicals may wind up sitting at Global Health's mailroom, probably in a queue (I imagine) waiting for the doctor to review them and update the evisa system. If I would have known this bit, I would have frontloaded my medicals. 

Here's the .pdf:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/hoc-visa-class-list.pdf

Best wishes!!


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the information everyone. 

@jb12 I know the address where the medical reports need to be sent in Australia. Sending to DC is also another option so I wante to know what most people do.....send to DC or Aus?

@Stormgal I plan to frontlaod my medicals since this process seems to very lengthy. I will have it sent to Aus.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

onlyassignments said:


> I live in virginia, very close to washington D.C. but mine was sent to australia. I didn't know that there was an option to send to washington as well.


Hi are your medicals finalized. Can you please let me know how long the entire process was?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Sanjukta said:


> Hi are your medicals finalized. Can you please let me know how long the entire process was?



Hi Sanjukta - 

Sorry to but in, but just thought I'd kindly answer your question, as I have an update myself.  I took my meds on May 9th here in the US, but the doctor mailed them out a week later on the 16th. The office claims the lab results usually take that long to come back.  Anyway, they mailed them out the next day on the 17th and gave me the fedex tracking number. I tracked the meds and saw that they were received by HOC on the 21st. 

Even though the meds were received on the 21st, the doctor didn't update the system until a week later the 28th. So now everything for me shows up as "met" including the medicals. I am so happy that whole meds process is over, and I wish the same for you! It is so exciting!


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Hi Sanjukta -
> 
> Sorry to but in, but just thought I'd kindly answer your question, as I have an update myself.  I took my meds on May 9th here in the US, but the doctor mailed them out a week later on the 16th. The office claims the lab results usually take that long to come back.  Anyway, they mailed them out the next day on the 17th and gave me the fedex tracking number. I tracked the meds and saw that they were received by HOC on the 21st.
> 
> Even though the meds were received on the 21st, the doctor didn't update the system until a week later the 28th. So now everything for me shows up as "met" including the medicals. I am so happy that whole meds process is over, and I wish the same for you! It is so exciting!


Hi Stormgal

Thank you so much for responding. I really appreciate the detailed information you have provided. I get it now that its going to be a lengthy process. I have booked my medicals for 6/1. I got CO allocated today and I really wish I had done the medicals a few weeks back and got this thing moving. Anyways...I hope this thing does not take too long.

Thanks once again for responding.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> Hi Stormgal
> 
> Thank you so much for responding. I really appreciate the detailed information you have provided. I get it now that its going to be a lengthy process. I have booked my medicals for 6/1. I got CO allocated today and I really wish I had done the medicals a few weeks back and got this thing moving. Anyways...I hope this thing does not take too long.
> 
> Thanks once again for responding.


Does anyone know whether the cost of medical examination is covered under insurance? My wife and I are under PPO plan of my employer.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm in North Carolina, and the doctor I went to sends them to the Australian embassy in DC (they didn't give me an option, its just their normal procedure). We had our medicals last Tuesday, and they mailed the results off to the Australian embassy on Thursday (31 May). Will let you guys know when our medicals are loaded, I am hoping it will only be a few weeks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## spDownUnder (Apr 19, 2011)

We went to a doctor's office in Dallas, Texas on April 28th. They took three weeks to get the medical reports ready. The lady from the doc's office gave us a call on May 17th and asked us if we wanted the reports to be mailed to Sydney or DC. We opted for Sydney and asked her to send it through express mail. The reports reached the Sydney office in 3 days, but it took about two weeks from that point for the status to update online. 
As of today, the first page in the online link shows that the Health Requirements were finalized, but the document checklist still shows that the Medical Examination and the Radiologist reports in 'Requested' status.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

boolean said:


> Does anyone know whether the cost of medical examination is covered under insurance? My wife and I are under PPO plan of my employer.


No it's not covered. I have health insurance but had to pay out-of-pocket for my medicals with no reimbursement. Even if you try to claim it, the doctor's office has already identified the procedure as an "immigration" exam. Those types of office visits are not covered.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

spDownUnder said:


> As of today, the first page in the online link shows that the Health Requirements were finalized, but the document checklist still shows that the Medical Examination and the Radiologist reports in 'Requested' status.


 The finalized status means that your records were reviewed by the doctors at HOC. They have submitted their response. Now the CO has to review these responses and only when he/she is satisfied, will the document checklist move to Met status. However, in some cases, few members from this forum contacted the CO after having the documents in a required status for several days and the very next day, the status changed to Met. You may want to try this approach as well. All the best


----------



## spDownUnder (Apr 19, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> The finalized status means that your records were reviewed by the doctors at HOC. They have submitted their response. Now the CO has to review these responses and only when he/she is satisfied, will the document checklist move to Met status. However, in some cases, few members from this forum contacted the CO after having the documents in a required status for several days and the very next day, the status changed to Met. You may want to try this approach as well. All the best


That makes sense..and thanks for the tip  I'll try that.


----------



## spDownUnder (Apr 19, 2011)

stormgal said:


> No it's not covered. I have health insurance but had to pay out-of-pocket for my medicals with no reimbursement. Even if you try to claim it, the doctor's office has already identified the procedure as an "immigration" exam. Those types of office visits are not covered.


I agree. I am on a PPO plan too and had to pay out of my pocket. 

However, on a side note, they do cover vaccinations (which are not required for the Australian Medicals). I had to complete vaccinations and TB tests for my US immigration medicals and they were covered under my the insurance plan.


----------



## orion2185 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wondering if someone would care to give a "ballpark" estimate of the cost for immigration medical exam. 
As there is no facility/doctors near me...so I will have to travel to Houston and want to budget properly for this. 

Thanks


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

orion2185 said:


> Just wondering if someone would care to give a "ballpark" estimate of the cost for immigration medical exam.
> As there is no facility/doctors near me...so I will have to travel to Houston and want to budget properly for this.
> 
> Thanks


For my family of 4, it was $1320. I think for adults its like $500 a piece (because adults have to have bloodwork and xrays - I think even teenagers have to, as well - not sure what the age requirement is).

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## spDownUnder (Apr 19, 2011)

orion2185 said:


> Just wondering if someone would care to give a "ballpark" estimate of the cost for immigration medical exam.
> As there is no facility/doctors near me...so I will have to travel to Houston and want to budget properly for this.
> 
> Thanks


The one we went to in Dallas, TX charged us $380 per person (which included tests and express mail to Sydney). I think it varies from place to place. Each facility usually has a standard cost for the exam, so you can call some of the doctors offices near your place and choose one that's convenient for you w.r.t time and cost. We were in Waco, TX (that did not have a facility) and had to go either to Dallas or Houston to get it done. We ended up going to the one in Dallas as they were open over the weekend.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

I am surprised to find an eHealth clinic in USA. 

United States of America - Panel Doctors

Medical Clinic 
Family Medical Clinic
6465A Balboa Avenue 
San Diego 
California 92111 
Telephone: +1 858 292 8885 
Fax: +1 585 292 0688 
Doctor(s):
Dr Gary Kenneth Boone

Medical Clinic


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

stormgal said:


> No it's not covered. I have health insurance but had to pay out-of-pocket for my medicals with no reimbursement. Even if you try to claim it, the doctor's office has already identified the procedure as an "immigration" exam. Those types of office visits are not covered.


. Thank you Stormgirl!


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

boolean said:


> I am surprised to find an eHealth clinic in USA.
> 
> United States of America - Panel Doctors
> 
> ...


I checked 2 weeks back and none was eclinic and now there are two!!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

orion2185 said:


> Just wondering if someone would care to give a "ballpark" estimate of the cost for immigration medical exam.
> As there is no facility/doctors near me...so I will have to travel to Houston and want to budget properly for this.
> 
> Thanks


The price seems to vary widely. The panel doctor by me (in NJ) charges $300 per person and an additional $100 (total, not per person) to courier the documents to Sydney.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

We got our medicals done last week in Chicago and It cost us $380 per person and $125 for logistic cost to be sent to Sydney. So total cost was $885 for two adults. This expense was out of our own pocket and was not covered by insurance.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

mandhani said:


> I checked 2 weeks back and none was eclinic and now there are two!!!!


I called them and learnt that their system isn't hooked up to eHealth currently but it will be very soon.

Also the health examination costs $300 per person including shipping, much cheaper than other locations.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

boolean said:


> I called them and learnt that their system isn't hooked up to eHealth currently but it will be very soon.
> 
> Also the health examination costs $300 per person including shipping, much cheaper than other locations.


300 dollars is a bargain. I had to pay $500 for myself only.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Quick question to people that have gotten their medicals done - does the doc give you a copy of the completed forms?


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Quick question to people that have gotten their medicals done - does the doc give you a copy of the completed forms?


No he does not.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

boolean said:


> I am surprised to find an eHealth clinic in USA.
> 
> United States of America - Panel Doctors
> 
> ...


I think the snail mail system is reliable although time consuming. Ehealth, I have realised, is faulty. My reports were ready a week back but hospital is unable to upload due to some issue. It should be a good 5 more days before the problem is sorted. An d June 30 is fast approaching.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I think the snail mail system is reliable although time consuming. Ehealth, I have realised, is faulty. My reports were ready a week back but hospital is unable to upload due to some issue. It should be a good 5 more days before the problem is sorted. An d June 30 is fast approaching.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


My reports got mailed out today and should reach Sydney next week. I am keeping my fingers crossed to get the grant before June 30th. All other documents that were requested have been uploaded so now I need to wait for the medical reports to reach Sydney and get finalized.

Hey BTW any idea if all requested documents are sent and medicals are done and and the job code is dropped from SOL would one still be moved to category 5? It does not make sense to me as why would DIAC allocate CO again and any would they make us do medicals again....anyways lets hope of rate best.

I hope your Ehealth problem gets resolved soon. Good luck.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Sanjukta said:


> My reports got mailed out today and should reach Sydney next week. I am keeping my fingers crossed to get the grant before June 30th. All other documents that were requested have been uploaded so now I need to wait for the medical reports to reach Sydney and get finalized.
> 
> Hey BTW any idea if all requested documents are sent and medicals are done and and the job code is dropped from SOL would one still be moved to category 5? It does not make sense to me as why would DIAC allocate CO again and any would they make us do medicals again....anyways lets hope of rate best.
> 
> I hope your Ehealth problem gets resolved soon. Good luck.


There have been cases in the past when cases where moved to priority 5 even after CO was allocated. So yes, you are at risk as long as your grant letter is pending. I thought it was a strange thing to happen. But dig up past forum entries and you will find a few instances. 
In your case, you are safe as you have competed all formalities and there are 3 weeks to go. In my case too, all docs except medicals are "met". Hope I am safe as well.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

stormgal said:


> 300 dollars is a bargain. I had to pay $500 for myself only.


I know. Finally my wife and I went there for our health examination as anyway we had plan to visit San Diego and surprisingly they charged $555 for both of us including overnight shipping though we were told over the phone that the charge is $300 per person. 

I would recommend anyone who is in west coast and has to fly for health exam to go to this clinic as it's not only cost effective but also the doctor and entire staff was very professional(our check up started on time and finished in less than an hour) and beginning next month they will start sending results via eHealth.

Parshva


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

boolean said:


> I know. Finally my wife and I went there for our health examination as anyway we had plan to visit San Diego and surprisingly they charged $555 for both of us including overnight shipping though we were told over the phone that the charge is $300 per person.
> 
> I would recommend anyone who is in west coast and has to fly for health exam to go to this clinic as it's not only cost effective but also the doctor and entire staff was very professional(our check up started on time and finished in less than an hour) and beginning next month they will start sending results via eHealth.
> 
> Parshva


$555 is a very good deal, we spent almost double the amount for 2 people 

Please keep us updated on your medicals timeline. Ours were mailed out on 6/8 is suppose to reach Sydney on 6/12. I am very anxious about the whole process of the reports getting finalised. Really want the grant before 6/30. Kepping my fingers crossed.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> $555 is a very good deal, we spent almost double the amount for 2 people
> 
> Please keep us updated on your medicals timeline. Ours were mailed out on 6/8 is suppose to reach Sydney on 6/12. I am very anxious about the whole process of the reports getting finalised. Really want the grant before 6/30. Kepping my fingers crossed.


The results are supposed to be mailed out today. Once I see any movement on my Fedex shipment, I will update this thread.

Btw I don't even see a remote a chance for Software Engineer or other related professions going into priority 5 next year. Stay calm, relax and things will certainly fall in line!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> $555 is a very good deal, we spent almost double the amount for 2 people
> 
> Please keep us updated on your medicals timeline. Ours were mailed out on 6/8 is suppose to reach Sydney on 6/12. I am very anxious about the whole process of the reports getting finalised. Really want the grant before 6/30. Kepping my fingers crossed.


How long did it take for the meds to be sent out to Sydney from the day you had the meds done? Just trying to get a sense of the timelines to know what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> How long did it take for the meds to be sent out to Sydney from the day you had the meds done? Just trying to get a sense of the timelines to know what to expect. Thanks!


We did our medical exams on June 1st and the reports were mailed out on June 8th. It takes a few days for the blood report and X-ray report to come back or atleast thats what the medical centre told us. So our medical timeline is as follows:

Underwent Medical Test: June 1st
Medical report mailed out: June 8th
Expected Delivery to Sydney: June 12th

Shall keep you all posted on the progress.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> We did our medical exams on June 1st and the reports were mailed out on June 8th. It takes a few days for the blood report and X-ray report to come back or atleast thats what the medical centre told us. So our medical timeline is as follows:
> 
> Underwent Medical Test: June 1st
> Medical report mailed out: June 8th
> ...


Sanjukta, Have you got your FBI clearance and Indian police clearance? I have applied for both almost a week ago.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

boolean said:


> Sanjukta, Have you got your FBI clearance and Indian police clearance? I have applied for both almost a week ago.


Yes I have both FBI and Indian Police clearence timeline is below:

Indian PCC requested in Indian cosulate Chicago: April 12th (was asked to go for stage 2 which is basically visiting the consulate again and collecting the PCC incase I dont hear from them within 45 days). Collected Indian PCC on May 29th.

Clearence request received by FBI on April 17th, CC charged on May 4th and I received report on May 26th.

Are you currently is USA? If so after how many days did the Indian consulate ask you to go for stage 2 of PCC. Some consulates says 60 days some say 45 days.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> Yes I have both FBI and Indian Police clearence timeline is below:
> 
> Indian PCC requested in Indian cosulate Chicago: April 12th (was asked to go for stage 2 which is basically visiting the consulate again and collecting the PCC incase I dont hear from them within 45 days). Collected Indian PCC on May 29th.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am in USA and I haven't front loaded PCC like you did. I applied for Indian PCC at San Francisco consulate and at the time of application I was advised to wait for 30 days before following up with them.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

boolean said:


> Yes, I am in USA and I haven't front loaded PCC like you did. I applied for Indian PCC at San Francisco consulate and at the time of application I was advised to wait for 30 days before following up with them.


30 days is even better.

I did not front load my PCC. I appied for it even before a CO was allocated as I found that CO allocation was moving very fast and was aware the process of getting PCC is lengthy. I got the PCC almost at the same time when CO was allocated.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if medicals are sent through mail and once they are received by Local Clearance Unit – Department of Immigration and Citizenship in Sydney do they update any status online in our application (like received). If they do then normally in how many days is this done. Or is status only updated in our appklication once they check the reports and update as referred or finalised?

Any insight on the process of medicals sent through physical mail from receiving to finalising would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> Does anyone know if medicals are sent through mail and once they are received by Local Clearance Unit – Department of Immigration and Citizenship in Sydney do they update any status online in our application (like received). If they do then normally in how many days is this done. Or is status only updated in our appklication once they check the reports and update as referred or finalised?
> 
> Any insight on the process of medicals sent through physical mail from receiving to finalising would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Found my answer here incase anyone is interested:

Health Operations Centre Issues (HOC) and MOC-2011


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Our medicals were dispatched today and Fedex shows estimated delivery by 5 pm on Jun 15.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

Our medicals were received by LCU Sydney on June 12th.....I hope they dont make us wait too long and the reports get finalised soon.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Sanjukta said:


> Our medicals were received by LCU Sydney on June 12th.....I hope they dont make us wait too long and the reports get finalised soon.


If Medicals are the only outstanding item in your application and your Medicals are fine, you should get your grant by June 14. That's been the trend.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

bangalg said:


> If Medicals are the only outstanding item in your application and your Medicals are fine, you should get your grant by June 14. That's been the trend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


All documents requested by CO have been uploaded and medicals have reached LCU. Now my CO needs to look into the documents and change the status for them from required to met. Also the medicals needs to be finalized and from what I have read here it normally takes about a week or more. So hoping the best and rally praying that I get the grant by last week of June at least.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> All documents requested by CO have been uploaded and medicals have reached LCU. Now my CO needs to look into the documents and change the status for them from required to met. Also the medicals needs to be finalized and from what I have read here it normally takes about a week or more. So hoping the best and rally praying that I get the grant by last week of June at least.


All the best Sanjukta. Wish you a speedy grant. You are almost at the finishing line 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> All the best Sanjukta. Wish you a speedy grant. You are almost at the finishing line
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks!!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Question for those of you who had their medicals done in the USA and the doctor sent the results to the Australian embassy (apparently there are two avenues - can send directly to DIAC, or can send to the Australian embassy in DC - the doctor I went to did the latter). Question is: How long did it take for your medicals to be uploaded? Its been 2.5 weeks since the doctor mailed off our results, but the medicals are still showing as "required".

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Question for those of you who had their medicals done in the USA and the doctor sent the results to the Australian embassy (apparently there are two avenues - can send directly to DIAC, or can send to the Australian embassy in DC - the doctor I went to did the latter). Question is: How long did it take for your medicals to be uploaded? Its been 2.5 weeks since the doctor mailed off our results, but the medicals are still showing as "required".
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


My understanding is that meds for 176 visas need to be sent to the Health Operations Centre in Sydney since the visas are processed in Australia (instead of at the embassy here). I was told by my agent that the HOC normally processes the paperwork within 2-3 weeks of receipt. Did your CO tell you to send them to the embassy in DC?

Check out these links:
Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/hoc-visa-class-list.pdf

Maybe send an email to your CO to see what's up?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> Question for those of you who had their medicals done in the USA and the doctor sent the results to the Australian embassy (apparently there are two avenues - can send directly to DIAC, or can send to the Australian embassy in DC - the doctor I went to did the latter). Question is: How long did it take for your medicals to be uploaded? Its been 2.5 weeks since the doctor mailed off our results, but the medicals are still showing as "required".
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Ugh, I had that same problem happen to me albeit for one week only before I bit the bullet and emailed the CO that my medicals were delivered. Directly the next day, the system was changed to "met" and then the day after that, I received the grant. 
I still up to this day thank JBY that I took their advice - it worked like a charm!


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Stormgal,
Just noticed your visa timeline and that you were recently granted the PR. Are you just first planning to validate your visa? Or making the move already?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> My understanding is that meds for 176 visas need to be sent to the Health Operations Centre in Sydney since the visas are processed in Australia (instead of at the embassy here). I was told by my agent that the HOC normally processes the paperwork within 2-3 weeks of receipt. Did your CO tell you to send them to the embassy in DC?
> 
> Check out these links:
> Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results
> ...


The doctor I went to sends the results to the embassy (that's their policy for Australian immigration medicals), so I didn't have an option to tell them to send them elsewhere. 

Unfortunately, neither I or more agent has received an email from my CO, even though it appears one was assigned on 21 May (status went to ABPF, and some of the uploaded docs, but not all, were set to "Met"). 

Very frustrated - no way of knowing what's going on! 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can you (or your agent) send them an email to at least confirm that the HOC received the results?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jb12 said:


> Hi Stormgal,
> Just noticed your visa timeline and that you were recently granted the PR. Are you just first planning to validate your visa? Or making the move already?


I am going to validate first, while looking for work. If I like it and find work, then more than likely, I will stay. If I can't find work, then I'll save up more money and try again next year. 

How about yourself, when are you planning to move? You've had your visa for a while, right?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Can you (or your agent) send them an email to at least confirm that the HOC received the results?


I will definitely ask my agent to do this if there's no change in the status by this Thursday (which would be 3 weeks from the date the doctor sent the medicals off).

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just an update - our medicals were finally uploaded today, 21 June. That's exactly 3 weeks from the date the doctor's office sent them off to the AU embassy.

For myself, my son, an my daughter, they all show as completed/received, but for my husband, his says "Further medicals referred". 

Still no contact from the CO. Sent a note to my agent asking her to follow up, and she said she can't follow up on the application without knowing who the CO is. 

Hopefully when the medicals were uploaded, the assigned CO was notified and it will spur them to check on our application!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

Quite frankly I feel the whole process of medical finalization is one big mystery. It's very hard to predict when and what will be the next update.

Our medicals were received by the LCU on June 12 and there was no update on my online application for my medicals until Jun 21st. On June 21st my agent sent medical receipt and tracking number to my CO and voilà we got our grant on Jun 22nd. So the medicals went straight from being required to met (at least that's the only change I saw as I was not monitoring it every second to see it change to finalized) ....here is a quick span shot of our medical process end to end:

Took medical exams: June 1st
Reports mailed out: June 8th
Reports reached LCU Sydney: June 12th
Medicals Met: June 22nd


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> Quite frankly I feel the whole process of medical finalization is one big mystery. It's very hard to predict when and what will be the next update.
> 
> Our medicals were received by the LCU on June 12 and there was no update on my online application for my medicals until Jun 21st. On June 21st my agent sent medical receipt and tracking number to my CO and voilà we got our grant on Jun 22nd. So the medicals went straight from being required to met (at least that's the only change I saw as I was not monitoring it every second to see it change to finalized) ....here is a quick span shot of our medical process end to end:
> 
> ...


Good to know. I'll have to scan in my receipt and ask my agent to send it along to the CO after a week or so (according to FedEx, our medicals are supposed to arrive there on Monday).


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

stormgal said:


> I am going to validate first, while looking for work. If I like it and find work, then more than likely, I will stay. If I can't find work, then I'll save up more money and try again next year.
> 
> How about yourself, when are you planning to move? You've had your visa for a while, right?


Sorry for the late response. I just noticed your response now. I have the issue with owning a house in this bad market. I also have slowly been looking at jobs. But I haven't seen the salary I'm targeting for. However, some jobs don't advertise any amount. Also, I'm targeting Sydney where I have relatives living. Unfortunately, most jobs in my field are in Melbourne. I think if I didn't have the house, it would be a little bit easier to leave. But I can't just default on it as others have suggested if I'm leaving the country anyway. Yes, I've had the visa for a couple of years.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jb12 said:


> Sorry for the late response. I just noticed your response now. I have the issue with owning a house in this bad market. I also have slowly been looking at jobs. But I haven't seen the salary I'm targeting for. However, some jobs don't advertise any amount. Also, I'm targeting Sydney where I have relatives living. Unfortunately, most jobs in my field are in Melbourne. I think if I didn't have the house, it would be a little bit easier to leave. But I can't just default on it as others have suggested if I'm leaving the country anyway. Yes, I've had the visa for a couple of years.


Hi jb12 - 

But what happens if you can't sell the house and you have 1 year left on your visa?


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Good to know. I'll have to scan in my receipt and ask my agent to send it along to the CO after a week or so (according to FedEx, our medicals are supposed to arrive there on Monday).


My medicals reached Sydney on Jun 15 and I emailed CO on Jun 20 asking if he has received my medicals. He replied that he is not able to see my medical on his screen and sent me a link to send any health/medicals related query. I followed the directions and my medicals were marked received and finalized yesterday. Now I am only waiting on FBI clearance.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> Quite frankly I feel the whole process of medical finalization is one big mystery. It's very hard to predict when and what will be the next update.
> 
> Our medicals were received by the LCU on June 12 and there was no update on my online application for my medicals until Jun 21st. On June 21st my agent sent medical receipt and tracking number to my CO and voilà we got our grant on Jun 22nd. So the medicals went straight from being required to met (at least that's the only change I saw as I was not monitoring it every second to see it change to finalized) ....here is a quick span shot of our medical process end to end:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sanjukta! So when are you heading to Aus?


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

boolean said:


> Congratulations Sanjukta! So when are you heading to Aus?


Thanks .....We plan to move end of this year.....

Congratulation on getting your medicals finalized.....grant is not too far away...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with Sanjukta that the Medical finalisation process remains a big mystery. As of now, in my case, all Documents are in 'Met' status while only my son's Medicals are in 'received' status. Is that an unusual status to have for Medicals? What should I do? The Hospital says it's role is over. 
It's now nearly a month since I took my Medicals! And I am still battling. Btw, even form 1221 shows 'received' as opposed to 'met'.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

boolean said:


> My medicals reached Sydney on Jun 15 and I emailed CO on Jun 20 asking if he has received my medicals. He replied that he is not able to see my medical on his screen and sent me a link to send any health/medicals related query. I followed the directions and my medicals were marked received and finalized yesterday. Now I am only waiting on FBI clearance.


Boolean- Can you please send me the link you are referring to?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Boolean- Can you please send me the link you are referring to?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Sent it to you in a PM!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

boolean said:


> My medicals reached Sydney on Jun 15 and I emailed CO on Jun 20 asking if he has received my medicals. He replied that he is not able to see my medical on his screen and sent me a link to send any health/medicals related query. I followed the directions and my medicals were marked received and finalized yesterday. Now I am only waiting on FBI clearance.


Hi Boolean - could you send me the link, as well? Thanks for posting this!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Boolean- Can you please send me the link you are referring to?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks Boolean

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

boolean said:


> My medicals reached Sydney on Jun 15 and I emailed CO on Jun 20 asking if he has received my medicals. He replied that he is not able to see my medical on his screen and sent me a link to send any health/medicals related query. I followed the directions and my medicals were marked received and finalized yesterday. Now I am only waiting on FBI clearance.


Boolean, could you also send me the link?


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

boolean said:


> My medicals reached Sydney on Jun 15 and I emailed CO on Jun 20 asking if he has received my medicals. He replied that he is not able to see my medical on his screen and sent me a link to send any health/medicals related query. I followed the directions and my medicals were marked received and finalized yesterday. Now I am only waiting on FBI clearance.


Can you send me the link also? Maybe good to post it on the thread for everybody's information.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

coker said:


> Can you send me the link also? Maybe good to post it on the thread for everybody's information.


Sent it to you and ozbound12. Here is the link in case anyone else is interested: 

Australian Processing Centres enquiry form

In past I tried posting links to other sites and they were removed.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> Thanks .....We plan to move end of this year.....
> 
> Congratulation on getting your medicals finalized.....grant is not too far away...


Thanks Sanjukta. Wish you all the best!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

boolean said:


> Sent it to you and ozbound12. Here is the link in case anyone else is interested:
> 
> Australian Processing Centres enquiry form
> 
> In past I tried posting links to other sites and they were removed.


Thanks boolean!


----------



## OZ12 (Jun 15, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I'm in North Carolina, and the doctor I went to sends them to the Australian embassy in DC (they didn't give me an option, its just their normal procedure). We had our medicals last Tuesday, and they mailed the results off to the Australian embassy on Thursday (31 May). Will let you guys know when our medicals are loaded, I am hoping it will only be a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Can we go to any doctors in US or do we need to g to specific ones?Can you please advice on how to proceed with medical?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

OZ12 said:


> Can we go to any doctors in US or do we need to g to specific ones?Can you please advice on how to proceed with medical?


No, you must go to a DIAC-appointed panel doctor. The list of doctors is available here: United States of America - Panel Doctors

Find the one closest to you and give them a call to schedule an appointment. You will need to pay a fee, usually $300-500 per person. It's not covered under insurance.


----------



## terry100 (Apr 1, 2012)

boolean said:


> I am surprised to find an eHealth clinic in USA.
> 
> United States of America - Panel Doctors
> 
> ...


Hi,

For anyone else out there, I highly recommend this facility. We went there on Monday for our check up. 2 Adults and 2 kids (8 and 7), total cost: $700 which is a great deal compared to many others. Their staff is friendly and so is the doctor. Note, that they are actually not an eHealth facility (at this time), however the process went very fast, to summarise:
Medical Checkup - Monday (06/25)
Documents Sent - Teusday (06/26)
Fedex Package Received - Friday (06/29)
DIAC Website shows as Documents Received - Saturday (06/30)

Terry


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For anyone else out there, I highly recommend this facility. We went there on Monday for our check up. 2 Adults and 2 kids (8 and 7), total cost: $700 which is a great deal compared to many others. Their staff is friendly and so is the doctor. Note, that they are actually not an eHealth facility (at this time), however the process went very fast, to summarise:
> Medical Checkup - Monday (06/25)
> ...


Their system is not on eHealth yet but it will be soon. My wife and I went there and the entire staff including doctor Garry were very friendly and professional.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For anyone else out there, I highly recommend this facility. We went there on Monday for our check up. 2 Adults and 2 kids (8 and 7), total cost: $700 which is a great deal compared to many others. Their staff is friendly and so is the doctor. Note, that they are actually not an eHealth facility (at this time), however the process went very fast, to summarise:
> Medical Checkup - Monday (06/25)
> ...


My panel doctor sent the documents by FedEx and they arrived in Sydney on 25 June. Yet it still doesn't show up as received on the tracking website nearly a week later. I don't understand what's going on. I hope the documents aren't just sitting in a mail room somewhere at HOC unopened.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Just an update - our medicals were finally uploaded today, 21 June. That's exactly 3 weeks from the date the doctor's office sent them off to the AU embassy.
> 
> For myself, my son, an my daughter, they all show as completed/received, but for my husband, his says "Further medicals referred".
> 
> ...


Hi mbc,

Has there been any update on your medicals? I just checked the DIAC site this morning and saw that my medicals have been referred - although I know I'm totally fine and got A-graded on my meds. I'm assuming this is just a routine thing, but I'm wondering how long it will take until they're finalized.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Hi mbc,
> 
> Has there been any update on your medicals? I just checked the DIAC site this morning and saw that my medicals have been referred - although I know I'm totally fine and got A-graded on my meds. I'm assuming this is just a routine thing, but I'm wondering how long it will take until they're finalized.


Hi there - no, my husband's medicals are still in 'referred' status (since 21 June). And still no activity on my checklist docs (all of which were uploaded 9 May) since the CO was initially assigned (am assuming here, as this is when it went into ABPF status - absolutely no contact from a CO yet, though) on 21 May. 

VERY frustrating...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Hi there - no, my husband's medicals are still in 'referred' status (since 21 June). And still no activity on my checklist docs (all of which were uploaded 9 May) since the CO was initially assigned (am assuming here, as this is when it went into ABPF status - absolutely no contact from a CO yet, though) on 21 May.
> 
> VERY frustrating...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Ugh. That sounds frustrating, I'm sorry to hear that. I have read on other boards that the COs sometimes don't make contact for whatever reason (so-called "shy COs"). Certainly being in ABPF status means *something* is happening. If it makes you feel any better, I actually do have a CO but all of my checklist docs still say "required" even though they were all uploaded when the app was lodged.

There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to how these applications are processed!


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

My doctor mailed the medicals on July 3 and they were received in Sydney on July 6. So far there has been no change in the online status. How long does it normally for the status to change? Should I contact them and ask about it? I don't have a CO yet, will the status change only when a CO is assigned?


----------

